# Bushmaster and Gravity Questions? +rep for good advice



## Griffin285 (Feb 4, 2011)

A little background info...

Nearing the end of week 5 of veg, under 2 600W MH lights, in 3 gallon pots. 
Strains: Purple Voodoo, NYC Diesel, AK48, Cheese, Strawberry Cough, Flo, G13, and some unknown Indicas.

I started with Earth Juice for the first 4 weeks, then switched to Dyna-Gro Foliage-pro in conjunction with the Pro-Tekt. I have the Mag-Pro for flowering as well. I also supplement with B-52 and Voodoo juice from advanced nutrients. 

So from what I understand Bushmaster stops vertical growth during the flowering phase, why would I want that? Is it so that the plant can concentrate more on flower development than vascular growth? Does it make a big difference? When exactly do you use it and how? So you spray it on or do you water with it?

What are your experiences with Gravity? Is it worth buying? Considering the kind of genetics I have, I want to get the most I can out of them.


----------



## xochilives (Feb 4, 2011)

I've used it several times, and its the one product from that manufacturer that you can tell its doing what it said it would. If you've vegged your babes to the height and profile you want then you want to flower right away, instead of spend the next two weeks of transition vegging/flowering at the same time, it will help them bush out and make bud sites. They will stretch a little bit any ways, but you can tell its dramatically reduced if youve worked with the strain before without bushmaster. Apply it during the first week of transition, maybe even before, I've been playing around with it, just make sure you veg plenty. I've sprayed and watered, I've seen the best results when watered, each strain reacts differently, sativa's seem to be more affected by it from what I've seen.


----------



## dlively11 (Feb 22, 2011)

Both work amazingly well. I just used bush master and only use 1 ML per gal in my hydro setup. It stopped the vertical stretch you normally get. Plants that normally triple in height only stretched 1-2 inches over a two week period ! Very string so dont use a lot. Spraying it doesnt work very well from my experience. I tried it many times and never got much in the way of results spraying. Gravity works great for making buds very dense,hard and heavy. Need to use it week 5,6 and 7 to really get the results from it. Again very strong. I use 2 ML per gal in hydro.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2011)

i used gravity and bushmaster. i followed the directions and used less than what it said. they came out very dense and vertical growth stopped. that batch never got rid of the grass smell even after 2 months of curing. the following batch. i did the same strains without those nutes and they came out a million time better. also the gravity started growing mold inside the bottle. in my opinion anything from humboldt counties own is pure crap and is a waste of time and money.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 26, 2011)

I've used BM as a foliar with great results. 1ml/gallon, then sprayed every 7 days from the beginning of flower for three weeks, so 3 times total. Seemed to help in my mini t-5 grow. T-5 lights don't have a lot of penetrating power so you have to stay short.


----------



## xochilives (Feb 26, 2011)

So mixed results, has anyone tried a side by side comparison?


----------



## beardo (Feb 26, 2011)

Bushmaster is great just use a low dose around 1 ml


----------



## hyroot (Feb 27, 2011)

xochilives said:


> So mixed results, has anyone tried a side by side comparison?



i have with using it and with out. how it came out is like i said before. the fact that mold was growing in the gravity in the bottle. that is no good. i personally will never use those products again


----------



## capncash (Mar 2, 2011)

I witnessed a large indoor grow with and without gravity and bushmaster. The side using the products yielded almost 30 percent more.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 3, 2011)

capncash said:


> I witnessed a large indoor grow with and without gravity and bushmaster. The side using the products yielded almost 30 percent more.



How was the quality? I would rather have quality over quantity.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 3, 2011)

xochilives said:


> So mixed results, has anyone tried a side by side comparison?


No, nor do they know the active ingredients in the products. If you have good genetics and are experienced in plant culture, you'll have excellent results and will not need nor want watered down gimmicks. It's plenty of healthy foliage and indica genetics that produces dense buds with good weight. 

Try to understand the target group such vendors focus on and you'll understand what the cannabis racket is all about - making money as they take advantage of an unsophisticated customer.

UB


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 3, 2011)

Here we go...


----------



## PlantManBee (Mar 3, 2011)

hyroot, if you are not using them because of the bad taste on cure that is very understandable...mold in a bottle only means it got contaminated somewhere along the way as nutes feed mold and such...ANY nute will feed something. Was the mold in there the first time you opened it, or after you had handled it?


----------



## cerberus (Mar 3, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> No, nor do they know the active ingredients in the products. If you have good genetics and are experienced in plant culture, you'll have excellent results and will not need nor want watered down gimmicks. It's plenty of healthy foliage and indica genetics that produces dense buds with good weight.
> 
> Try to understand the target group such vendors focus on and you'll understand what the cannabis racket is all about - making money as they take advantage of an unsophisticated customer.
> 
> UB


and someone said "here we go" and.. UB is totally correct. check the bottle of gravity, in small print it says a website to check for "heavey metal content". go to that site, see how much zinc, and heavey metals make up there product. its all organiclly derived, I'm sure. then if that umber doesn't bother you ("if it makes big buds, what do i care?!") well then go see what industrial hemp is used for. polution clean-up in contaminated soils.

UB, is on this one. He may have left out why hee's right and that pisses some people off BUT he is right. its snake oil, as in it DOES make buds heavier but you do NOT want its end result. AND he is right again "Look at the target group." 

I know kids in the 707 and they had never even heard of this shit, so check their creds too..


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 3, 2011)

Facepalm at Unclue Ben

Gravity doesnt hurt your quality one bit only makes the buds much denser/rock hard. Done many side by side comparisons and the results are very clear that it does exactly what it says. Bushmaster stops the vertical in its tracks within a day after its application. I cant seeany degradation in quality at all. I only see the buds being fuller then without and it seems to be cutting a solid week of the bloom cycle. Dont let the old timer critics scare you. Its not going to somehow contaminate your grow or hurt your product. Yeah its a racket and yeah there are lots of very overpriced items out there but these two items are not at 1ML gal of BM max and 1-2 of the Gravity.


----------



## seasmoke (Mar 3, 2011)

> its all organiclly derived, I'm sure. then if that umber doesn't bother you ("if it makes big buds, what do i care?!") well then go see what industrial hemp is used for. polution clean-up in contaminated soils.


They planted that stuff all around Chernobyl to clean up radiation...


----------



## dnkfrmthasoilz7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Poison ahaha bushmaster is TOTAL shit. So pointless unless you have already fucked up. If your planning on using anything bushmaster you should just start over now.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 3, 2011)

PlantManBee said:


> hyroot, if you are not using them because of the bad taste on cure that is very understandable...mold in a bottle only means it got contaminated somewhere along the way as nutes feed mold and such...ANY nute will feed something. Was the mold in there the first time you opened it, or after you had handled it?



after i opened it once. i kept all my nutes in the same closet. the gravity is the only one that did that.. i have no idea how old that bottle was though. the batch i did without them. actually got a zip more it was almost as dense.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 3, 2011)

I had a bottle of Gravity in my closet and one day I woke up to find the shelf it was on collapsed overnight from the incredible weight.

(This testimony brought to you by the Truth in Cannabis League, Uncle Ben CEO)


----------



## cerberus (Mar 4, 2011)

seasmoke said:


> They planted that stuff all around Chernobyl to clean up radiation...


do you understand how polution and radiation are carreid in the soil? heavey metals act as vessels for all kinds of things.. thats WHY nute companies use them, check ALL of your inorganic nute bottles, they will tell you to check their heavey metals content..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 4, 2011)

cerberus said:


> do you understand how polution and radiation are carreid in the soil? heavey metals act as vessels for all kinds of things.. thats WHY nute companies use them, check ALL of your inorganic nute bottles, they will tell you to check their heavey metals content..


Extracts of seaweed kelp are full of heavy metals. I'd guess about 40 of them.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 4, 2011)

for sure, heavey metals are in everything. from nature and from mans polution.. that doesn't mean we should add more, especially not using the metal as a nutirent.. a nasa satalite failure introduced mercury in every organism on earth from a strasphere explosion, that doesnt mean im going to start putting it in my drinking water..

p.s.
you pm box is full, id like to ask you some soil Q's.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 4, 2011)

Griffin285 said:


> What are your experiences with Gravity? Is it worth buying?


Not singling you out, but do you guys EVER find out what's in these products or you going by the name (which is designed to conjur up a certain mental image and effect)? The cannabis racket's marketing gimmicks work, at least for most, not all. Do you trust cannabis vendors to tell you the truth or only tell you what you want to hear?

"Gravity" (cute name) is nothing more than a very cheaply made phosphorus product, very watered down, 0-2-0 and to further suck you in, added this, that, and the other in a worthless amount of .01%, claimed, not verified. I mean $23.00/8oz plus shipping costs, on a worthless product.....are you shittin' me? Try to find a bonafide analysis on these crap products. http://www.everydayhydro.com/gra403.html I also don't trust their analysis, I think they're lieing. A manufacturer provides soluble P in the form of a salt like MonoAmmonium phosphate, potassium phosphate. Accordingly, you're also adding N and K respectively. My educated guess is that it's phosphoric acid in a highly diluted state. Buy a highly concentrated acid for pennies (phosphoric acid) from a brew store. 

A bloom food with no N? (BigAzz Bloom) It's leaves that make the bud, not plant food. Feed them a food without N and you've done lost the very plant unit you need to rely on for yields.



> Considering the kind of genetics I have, I want to get the most I can out of them.


Then learn what makes a plant tick.

Get wise to the lies,
UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 4, 2011)

cerberus said:


> for sure, heavey metals are in everything. from nature and from mans polution.. that doesn't mean we should add more, especially not using the metal as a nutirent.. a nasa satalite failure introduced mercury in every organism on earth from a strasphere explosion, that doesnt mean im going to start putting it in my drinking water..


Recommend you get a full body chemistry analysis, blood, and see how everything is functioning. I'm hyper organic, but I sure don't fall for the propaganda and half truths of the Green Movement. That groups relies on feelings, not facts.



> p.s.
> you pm box is full, id like to ask you some soil Q's.


And that's why I leave it full, so I don't get questions, most of them basic that could be answered with a search. I don't take lightly to fielding questions via PM's. If you have a cultural question then post it in a thread. I've posted alot of stuff on soil lately.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, and where's my + rep for good advice?


----------



## cerberus (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah.. thats worth a +rep...

I have an advanced degree, albeit not in a soil science. I'm not even sure what your claiming is "green science" heavey metals? hemp's use to clean it up? the heavey metals are bad for you? anyways.. I don't really care about that inflamatory shit, keep on keeping on with your style bro.
and as for the Q about mychrozia and soil cultures was fairly upfront and I was hoping to avoid the aggro banter that seems to be plagueing this site these days BUT I can see I came to the wrong place for that..

thanks for all the help, you really are a HUGE asset to this board...


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 4, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Not singling you out, but do you guys EVER find out what's in these products or you going by the name (which is designed to conjur up a certain mental image and effect)? The cannabis racket's marketing gimmicks work, at least for most, not all. Do you trust cannabis vendors to tell you the truth or only tell you what you want to hear?
> 
> "Gravity" (cute name) is nothing more than a very cheaply made phosphorus product, very watered down, 0-2-0 and to further suck you in, added this, that, and the other in a worthless amount of .01%, claimed, not verified. I mean $23.00/8oz plus shipping costs, on a worthless product.....are you shittin' me? Try to find a bonafide analysis on these crap products. http://www.everydayhydro.com/gra403.html I also don't trust their analysis, I think they're lieing. A manufacturer provides soluble P in the form of a salt like MonoAmmonium phosphate, potassium phosphate. Accordingly, you're also adding N and K respectively. My educated guess is that it's phosphoric acid in a highly diluted state. Buy a highly concentrated acid for pennies (phosphoric acid) from a brew store.
> 
> ...


Yeah kind of like how you spent $110 on a liter of hormones recently that can be made for pennies on the dollar and I even showed you how. Same exact hormone. Guess you are just as dumb as the rest of the sheep eh Benny boy ?

BTW, I and RIU will not tolerate the bullshit unclue ben, leave now.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 4, 2011)

FYI Gravity works EXACTLY as advertised and a little goes a long ways. I know plenty of advanced garderners who have had the same distinct results. Worth every penny. Have never seen any other product come close to making buds as dense and heavy as Gravity does period......


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 4, 2011)

I used to have to top my plants twice. Once towards the end of transition and another time a month later when it grows out under the HPS. Since Ive used bushmaster, Ive noticed much better health in my plants probably because im not leaving it open to infections by cutting its head off twice in one lifetime. 
Theres nothing you can do stop your strains from getting bigger under bloom other than shortening your grow stage and staying away from high nitrogen nutrients.
Bushmaster did noticeably bulk my budsites compared to my previous grow when i topped it twice. The last harvest had very stringy buds with lots of leaf and giant hairs. This time the budsites are looking plumper than your aunties boobies.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 4, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> The last harvest had very stringy buds with lots of leaf and giant hairs. This time the budsites are looking plumper than your aunties boobies.


Well, based on the distention of Aunt Benita's post menopause boobies, let's hope yours don't disappoint.

UB


----------



## purrrrple (Mar 5, 2011)

Yo Ben,
I've sat by for years and watched and listened as you've talked down and belittled people. Without fail, every thread I see you are talking about "snake oils" & "evil marketing" etc. It's just fucking annoying to listen to this shit for years. I'm not denying you have vast knowledge of plant biology and horticulture in general but you waste so much time/energy bashing other people/products it overshadows all the good info you have. Basically, in a nice way, just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 5, 2011)

....this coming from a snake oil junkie:



purrrrple said:


> Yo Ben,
> I've sat by for years and watched and listened as you've talked down and belittled people. Without fail, every thread I see you are talking about "snake oils" & "evil marketing" etc. It's just fucking annoying to listen to this shit for years. I'm not denying you have vast knowledge of plant biology and horticulture in general but you waste so much time/energy bashing other people/products it overshadows all the good info you have. Basically, in a nice way, just shut the fuck up.


Just looking out for the folks.

Why don't you try another tact - either put me on ignore or refute my posts, with facts. Simple, eh? If your positions have any merit, they will prevail.

Let's start now, shall we? Where do you get off thinking a 0-2-0 has any real world plant nutritional value? We all know it's extremely expensive.

UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 5, 2011)

dlively11 said:


> FYI Gravity works EXACTLY as advertised......


You mean, cannabis grows exactly as mother nature intended it to. Since reading comprehension doesn't seem to be your strongest suit, I'll repeat the facts again:

_"Gravity" (cute name) is nothing more than a very cheaply made phosphorus product, very watered down - 0-2-0....... and to further suck you in, added this, that, and the other in a worthless amount of .01%, claimed, not verified. I mean $23.00/8oz plus shipping costs, on a worthless product.....are you shittin' me? Try to find a bonafide analysis on these crap products. http://www.everydayhydro.com/gra403.html I also don't trust their analysis, I think they're lieing. A manufacturer provides soluble P in the form of a salt like MonoAmmonium phosphate, potassium phosphate. Accordingly, you're also adding N and K respectively. My educated guess is that it's phosphoric acid in a highly diluted state. Buy a highly concentrated acid for pennies (phosphoric acid) from a brew store. _​


> .....a little goes a long ways.


Bullshit, who you trying to kid? An analysis of 0-2-0 is next to kin to pure water. A 1/2 tsp./gallon will have no real world effect, no nutritional value. Now...... a little of a 10-60-10 goes a long way. Learn what the numbers mean, kid. And for the record, Bonzi is a PGR. It's the real deal made by bonafide scientists, not made/sold by shysters out to screw stoners.

UB


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 5, 2011)

Well it might be a plecebo effect that makes it work. Because I had leggy plants with little budsites on them. Then I used bushmaster And I have plump nice buds still forming. Seriously there are some people that belieive that positive thinking and confidence changes your world for the better. It Could just be your good intentions transcending to your plants. Haha jk Its early for me.. Im not sure sure I beleive that crap It sounds cool in my head so Im typin it.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 5, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> You mean, cannabis grows exactly as mother nature intended it to. Since reading comprehension doesn't seem to be your strongest suit, I'll repeat the facts again:
> 
> _"Gravity" (cute name) is nothing more than a very cheaply made phosphorus product, very watered down - 0-2-0....... and to further suck you in, added this, that, and the other in a worthless amount of .01%, claimed, not verified. I mean $23.00/8oz plus shipping costs, on a worthless product.....are you shittin' me? Try to find a bonafide analysis on these crap products. http://www.everydayhydro.com/gra403.html I also don't trust their analysis, I think they're lieing. A manufacturer provides soluble P in the form of a salt like MonoAmmonium phosphate, potassium phosphate. Accordingly, you're also adding N and K respectively. My educated guess is that it's phosphoric acid in a highly diluted state. Buy a highly concentrated acid for pennies (phosphoric acid) from a brew store. _​
> 
> ...


 
Look Unclue Ben, the shit works whatever they have in it just like Bushmaster works. I'll agree that they probably leave out some of their ingredients most like some type of hormone. Gravity does not offer barely noticable changes but rather VERY nticable change if applied correctly. I have used it on the same grows same strains from the same mother plants and the ones with Gravity while they were not larger buds they densness and weight was much much more on the Gravity fed plants. The buds I used it on were literally rock hard. Even while growing you can barely squeeze them at all. When dried they dont give at all. I gave some to several people and they complained because it was so hard it broke their grinder . Used it on strains that were known to be light anf fluffy and it turns them around. Tried all kinds of _phosphoric acids and combos and nothing has made buds this hard that I can find ._ Look I am a freaking cheapskate too when it comes to nutes. I use powder nutes at less then 50% the cost of all the other BS out there. I am still willing to try stuff out and it if undeniably works I will implement it into my grows. I and other very experienced growers have tried 

Look you are obviously more caught up into what YOU think doesnt work then what might work out there. I dont know if some nute manufacturer burned your house down or what but you have a real issue with them all.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 5, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Well it might be a plecebo effect that makes it work.


Ya think...?


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 5, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Bullshit, who you trying to kid? An analysis of 0-2-0 is next to kin to pure water. A 1/2 tsp./gallon will have no real world effect, no nutritional value. Now...... a little of a 10-60-10 goes a long way. Learn what the numbers mean, kid. And for the record, Bonzi is a PGR. It's the real deal made by bonafide scientists, not made/sold by shysters out to screw stoners.
> 
> UB


I forgot to add, I guess it being like pure water is why many people have burned the crap out of their plants by using a little too much or not moving their lights up. The manufacturer even suggests this. Must be Placebo though ... lol ..

As for your precious OVERPRICED Bonzi with the PGR Paclobutrazol in it that you of all people paid $110 for. I posted a link on how to make it yourself by buying pure Paclobutrazol powder for $10 which was enough to make like 20 times what you just wasted your money on. Yet you still somehow piss on that as well. If anyone should have supported such a post to NOT support a big manufacturer I would have thought it would be you. Instead you are so caught up in being right and that I and others must be wrong you cut off your nose to spite your face. It would bother you so much to be "wrong" and to have spent 20X the money that you tried to turn it around in some typical BS fashion....... Priceless .... simply priceless......


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 5, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Yo Ben,
> I've sat by for years and watched and listened as you've talked down and belittled people. Without fail, every thread I see you are talking about "snake oils" & "evil marketing" etc. It's just fucking annoying to listen to this shit for years. I'm not denying you have vast knowledge of plant biology and horticulture in general but you waste so much time/energy bashing other people/products it overshadows all the good info you have. Basically, in a nice way, just shut the fuck up.


amen brother a fvcking men.. I agree 100%. No one will listen to a guy like this in these types of threads because of how he comes across. Right or wrong. He continually DOESNT get his point across because he acts like a 5 year old having a tantrum.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 6, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Yo Ben,
> I've sat by for years and watched and listened as you've talked down and belittled people. Without fail, every thread I see you are talking about "snake oils" & "evil marketing" etc. It's just fucking annoying to listen to this shit for years. I'm not denying you have vast knowledge of plant biology and horticulture in general but you waste so much time/energy bashing other people/products it overshadows all the good info you have. Basically, in a nice way, just shut the fuck up.


You're my new hero.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 6, 2011)

Placebo, psychosomatic....same dynamics.

People probably burned their plants because that's what they do - too much light, too much fertilizer, too much...... Doesn't mean it has a damned thing to do with the application of some snake oil.



dlively11 said:


> As for your precious OVERPRICED Bonzi with the PGR Paclobutrazol in it that you of all people paid $110 for.


You know nothing about the real world of ag, just stoner bullshit. That is a very reasonable price for a product that is delivered to my door and comes with years, perhaps decades, of field trials and technical help. You can't say that about your Advance Shysters folks as they have no real world studies. They rely on hype, cute label names, claims, even half naked girls on their homepage (AN) as a draw. That is enough to scare away any reasonable person. Here is the EPA approved label for Bonzi - http://www.syngentaprofessionalproducts.com/prodrender/index.aspx?nav=labels&ProdID=878&ProdNM=Bonzi Found this interesting thread on what it 'may' contain: http://www.gardenscure.com/420/plant-food-nutrients/139996-bushmaster-aint-just-sea-weed.html

Like I said, you screw around with PGR's and this is what you get: < http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/floriculture/Rx/PGR Overdose Guide.pdf > Copy/paste the entire link. That first photo, upper right, could be due to the use of one your oils with da secret ingredients LOL. Of course, we really don't know what's in Bushmaster, what makes it work so well, do we? Trade secrets LOL.



> I posted a link on how to make it yourself by buying pure Paclobutrazol powder for $10 which was enough to make like 20 times what you just wasted your money on.


I never got anywhere with it in regards to tech info, never even saw a price. If it doesn't come with support from professionals, I don't buy. Get it? Give me the link and I'll look again. If it's bonafide, I'll buy it next round. I doubt if I'll ever need anymore of this stuff as it is an extremely effective PGR in very small doses. In fact, it stays active in soils for a very long time. 



> Instead you are so caught up in being right and that I and others must be wrong you cut off your nose to spite your face


In case you didn't notice, the first page contains testaments to the contrary. Now..... you and your buds keep playing your silly anti-Uncle Ben forum politics. I'll be trying to protect the folks and deliver the facts. 

I report, you decide,
UB


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 6, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Placebo, psychosomatic....same dynamics.
> 
> People probably burned their plants because that's what they do - too much light, too much fertilizer, too much...... Doesn't mean it has a damned thing to do with the application of some snake oil.
> 
> ...


LOL coming from the guy who said not to ever spend over a dime on nutes. ...... I guess 110 for a snake oil PGR is okay though benny boy ?

You know you are so completely negative in almost every thread. You seem to have so much anger and hate in you, I just dont get it. You just dont know how to play nice and get along .... You cant discuss anything with you that you dont 100% agree on. Reminds me very much of trying to reason with a very young child. You dont deliver the facts in these threads you deliver a bunch of false conclusions based upon your personal beliefs rather then facts or science you so often blab about. You shoot products AND users down if they use anything or try anything at all you dont approve of. Doesnt matter the topic. Growing style, nutrients you name it. Unclue Ben is always there to make threads ugly and shit all over them time and time again. For what little you contribute you more then take away in threads just like this one. You have ZERO personal knowlege of how this product works yet you jump in like you know everything with all kinds of bullshit accusations and assumptions. Same goes with Bushmaster and same goes with growing styles you dont agree with. You completely fail to realize that threads like this one discredit you completely and have the oppisite effect that you are trying to get. If you tried to actually discuss a topic instead of acting like a 6 year old having a fit people would listen a lot more myself included. Insteads its the same old ill tempered child throwing tantrums all over this board. Site is for SHARING knowledge not this constant bullshit you are spewing in every direction.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 6, 2011)

You can tell these guys are finally getting it - http://www.gardenscure.com/420/plant-food-nutrients/139996-bushmaster-aint-just-sea-weed-2.html



> I'm more or less with you here, but just to add some info I just learned talking to soil scientist. Many of these products, such as Liquid Karma, can only list "plant extracts" and cannot make specific claims such as "speeds flowering" because this type of statement involves a hugely costly set of EPA certifications and testings, while selling them as general tonics is easier. Its so prohibitively expensive that the products wouldn't exist if they went through it. So take it or leave it, but there you have it. For what its worth, he said that the Liquid Karma style additives are somewhat effective ("not at all bullshit" is what he said) but they are in his opinion very overpriced for what they are.


Shysters manage to bypass laws as written by such agencies as the EPA. That's what conmen do - break the law and screw the fool.

and.....



> Bushmaster, open sesame, beastie bloomz, cha ching. I did go off topic mentioning these when this threads about bushmaster. Sorry but similar reasons for discontinuance. My buds can get massive without the addition of any of these products and I would enjoy seeing more growers trash these products unless the are solely cash croppers in it only for the $$ but if kept for a head stash this crap will make your buds taste poorly.


and......



> I want to go back to basics and drop my use of FF solubles, starting with the next grow. I'm confident with my growing skills and feel I don't need em'.


No you don't need them.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 6, 2011)

Both sides are right. Truth and labeling are hardly a match on some products and is a problem in this industry although the products that last in the industry are used because people believed in them. I wish they didn't use liquid karma as an example because it's the only nutrient that one eightied my yellow plants in one day and it's my favorite foliar nutrient as well.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 6, 2011)

I have used Bushmaster on several occasions, Let me qualify that I don't know what's in it. I don't really care. I don't even know, or care, what the makers designed it to do. I will simply share what it did for me: I had a perpetual grow with a new strain. The flowering plants were taking about 2 weeks longer than I had anticipated. The next crop in veg was getting a little too tall. By the time the blooming plants would be done, my veging plants would be WAY too tall. A friend brought over some Bushmaster and treated the veging plants with 1/3 ml/gallon. Vertical growth stopped. I mean STOPPED. In about 10 days, vertical growth resumed, just in time to go into bloom. The stuff is a great tool for stopping vertical growth. I prefer to just have my timing right on, but it's nice to have such a poweful tool available.

I should say that I don't use 20 bottles of AN or some other hype to grow my plants. I use 3 part Cutting Edge. That's it. Prior to using Cutting Edge, I used GH Flora for about 10 years. I don't use any additives. I've tried many additives in my early growing years, but never saw any definitive results. It seemed like a waste of money. Bushmaster, however, really works. Also, I didn't notice any difference in the treated plants, as far as yield, taste, and potency.

I have never used Gravity.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 7, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> I have used Bushmaster on several occasions, Let me qualify that I don't know what's in it. I don't really care.


That's our boy!


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 7, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's our boy!


Morning, Ben.


----------



## marijuana.john.doe (Mar 7, 2011)

Now we all know that the sap from a willow tree can be used to root cuttings but I was just at the local hydro store inquiring about bushmaster and the guy told me that willow sap has a similar effect to bushmaster. Anyone have experience with this? Also, Uncle Ben what are you using the Bonzi for?


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 7, 2011)

Unclue Ben why dont you try to actually contribute to a thread for once ? Maybe have experience with a product before you claim to know what its all about. All you are doing is cluttering it up with bullshit you know NOTHING about. You are posting about your feelings towards these products rather then facts or even personal experience. GROW UP !!


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 7, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's our boy!


 
Way to TOTALLY dismiss what ther poster's experience was with this product. As for the "conmen" comment. As far as these two products go that couldnt be the furthest from the truth. These two items work EXACTLY as advertised and literally HUNDREDS and HUNDREDS of people from every pot forum there is have testified to. A "fool" is someone unwilling to try a product because of some preconceived notion they have in their head when they have ZERO personal knowledge or experience with said product. PERIOD.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone here see that movie Grumpy Old Men ? Just wondering =)


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, but your causing dissention.. Being grumpy over people being grumpy is grumpy itself. Ben's gonna post what he wants and he has results to prove it, which is more than most people have on this forum.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 7, 2011)

marijuana.john.doe said:


> Also, Uncle Ben what are you using the Bonzi for?


They say it will shorten the legs of male pitbulls.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 7, 2011)

"I got a cactus in my bathroom, but we got nothing to say to each other" - grumpier old men


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 7, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Yes, but your causing dissention.. Being grumpy over people being grumpy is grumpy itself. Ben's gonna post what he wants and he has results to prove it, which is more than most people have on this forum.


 So do lots of other people myself included . You dont see us crapping all over his threads though do you ? Gets old, very very old and ruins what this site is all about.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 8, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Yes, but your causing dissention.. Being grumpy over people being grumpy is grumpy itself. Ben's gonna post what he wants and he has results to prove it, which is more than most people have on this forum.


 
Having the "results to prove it" does not give anyone an exuse to insult and belittle people. I don't care how long anyone has been growing or how big an op they have or how big a yield they have produced; you shouldn't post on any thread if you can't show the bare minimum respect expected from humans. Yes, he does have experience, so why does he waste it on insults? He has so much to offer, yet he's more interested in telling people how wrong they are in everything they do. It really sucks that we, as a growing community, have lost a great grower to his ego. Us, as a growing whole, need every resource we can get to further the cause, yet we are deprived of a great resource because he takes nore pleasure in insulting others than helping others.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 8, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Having the "results to prove it" does not give anyone an exuse to insult and belittle people. I don't care how long anyone has been growing or how big an op they have or how big a yield they have produced; you shouldn't post on any thread if you can't show the bare minimum respect expected from humans. Yes, he does have experience, so why does he waste it on insults? He has so much to offer, yet he's more interested in telling people how wrong they are in everything they do. It really sucks that we, as a growing community, have lost a great grower to his ego. Us, as a growing whole, need every resource we can get to further the cause, yet we are deprived of a great resource because he takes nore pleasure in insulting others than helping others.


What "cause"? You mean the "we're in it for the self medication and profits" cause? You really need ot get in touch with the real world of horticultural, which means hanging with professionals, extension agents, Master Gardeners. Every commercial grower I know would laugh me out of his greenhouse or field if I told him I was using Liquid Karma, Clearex, or Gravity. They'd say, "you're using WHAT?"

If that's an insult, you've just been had.

UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 8, 2011)

Gawd, this hypocrite needs a bitch slappin'



dlively11 said:


> So do lots of other people myself included . You dont see us crapping all over his threads though do you ? Gets old, very very old and ruins what this site is all about.


I usually don't comment on your spin, but your hypocrisy needs addressing. You come into my thread and personally attack me. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers-44.html

This is the drill with some of you - I question the product, you take offense, and then start attacking me personally as I lay it all out.....NPK values, un-necessary additives, misrepresentations by the vendor, blatant lies, high costs, lack of botanical value, etc. If you don't like my message, then put me on Ignore and continue to play someone's pimp. Simple enough, eh?

Just looking out for the folks,
UB


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 8, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Gawd, this hypocrite needs a bitch slappin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL, by posting up a QUOTE from YOU, is somehow attacking ? Funny how sensitive you are when its your thread but show ZERO respect for everyone elses threads. Talk about hipocricy .. I made a post to make a point. I was actually nice about it and only posted your oen damn words in there. LOL. You litereally tear productive threads apart because you dont agree with a technique or product even WHEN YOU HAVE ZERO EXPERIENCE WITH THESE TECHNIQUES OR PRODUCTS !!!!! At least have the common sense to know what you are arguing against before flapping your gums.

You dont question a product you flat out attack it and anyone who likes it or has experience with it. You feel compelled to make everyone conform to your beleifs and feeling which are NOT based on facts or science. I honestly dont think you realize how negative you are and what a negative vibe you are giving this comunity. Telling people they have to put the ignore on you shows how little you care about what other people think. WE shouldnt have to. Why dont do you everyone else on here a favor and edit yourself and stop being so negative. You cant because you feel so compelled to tell everyone else what to do and you LIKE insulting people and belittling them. Makes you feel bigger I guess....


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree half of us need to bitchslap the other half of RIU users, because half of us wake up cranky and argue with other people advice to make them selves look like TopDawg. Im sick of it, but I think the real issue is that were all smokin pot and gettin cranky. Nothing gonna change because its a pot smoking place and potheads get cranky. including myself. after reading legally flying's post where called my advice a FAIL even though I got it from the sunlight supply catalog. I understand you wanting to bitch slap. Thats just the way it is..


----------



## capncash (Mar 9, 2011)

Whoever says bushmaster or gravity does nothing, has obviously never used either product.


----------



## capncash (Mar 9, 2011)

hyroot said:


> How was the quality? I would rather have quality over quantity.


Quality was virtually the same with treated side being denser and harder.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 9, 2011)

capncash said:


> whoever says bushmaster or gravity does nothing, has obviously never used either product.


 exactly !!!


----------



## cerberus (Mar 9, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Gawd, this hypocrite needs a bitch slappin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
this little firestorm you got going here is NOT about you looking out for the folks. You belittle people, you throw knowledge around like a weight, never offering up any of its usefulness and only clubbing what you believe is ignorance. I understand your so god damn aggro that you truly think you&#8217;re offering help or good info to people here but you&#8217;re not. think about how your communicating your message If "looking out for folks" is really what your all about, then you should want to NOT alienate these folks. But simply, you do and it looks intentional. You will refuse to offer help other than negatives and detractors, you refuse help when people ask you for it, and when your confronted with FACTS that diametrically oppose your statement you drop your statement, (instead of acknowledging the new or corrected info).. Worse! when you have good info (which is probably often!) you spout off what is right but not why it&#8217;s right, you say what should be done but not how it should be done, or why. No my man, you got major knowledge, I'm assuming from your credentials, but you communicate like an ass. If you&#8217;re gonna tell me, &#8220;ive said it all before years ago&#8221;, then be good with that and stop altogether..


p.s. they would laugh you out not because its wrong (which it is) but because they would be extending you the same civility you seem to extend others. and dismiss you as nothing but an idiot without trying to explain constructively why you&#8217;re an idiot. Most hort pro's I know will laugh at stupid stuff and tell you why, because they want to help people grow.. Funny how MOST people WANT to HELP people..


----------



## cerberus (Mar 9, 2011)

on a side note.. I don't aggree with the use of gravity, I have used it, and it does make heavier plants BUT I don't aggree with how it is done. (as i said earlier in this thread, I believe they use to many heavey metals to add mass) and quiet honestly I don't know if it is safe..

bushmaster I have never even looked at/into.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 9, 2011)

cerberus said:


> on a side note.. I don't aggree with the use of gravity, I have used it, and it does make heavier plants ....


That's because it contains lead, that's "why".....lot's of lead!


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 9, 2011)

Lead? It says on the bottle they brew Sea kelp and ship it out with high concentrations of B1 B2 and B3 complex. This could be a cover up to using lead but I havent seen any eveidence of lead in Gravity. That would cause liver and kidney problems and even blindness. I heard you can spot lead sulfates in a bad growers batch because the trichromes will have a blu-ish haze. This happened in Germany last year. People were going to the hospital for blindness, and local police traced it back to a grower who used lead sulfate to bulk their harvest. 
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc0707784


----------



## cerberus (Mar 9, 2011)

it says zinc when you check the site it lists for heavey metal content right on the bottle. on the bottom of the label, it will give you the whole metals content. us gov law makes em.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 9, 2011)

Ya I had trouble even finding it on that site. Heres the site if you guys have any luck: www.aapfco.org/metals.htm


----------



## cerberus (Mar 9, 2011)

http://agr.wa.gov/pestfert/fertilizers/FertDB/prodinfo.aspx?pname=5252


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 9, 2011)

That doesnt seem harmful though. The PPM danger zone per liter is 180 ppm for zinc. So its not unhealthy at least @ 1.8 ppm. But the zinc is in such a low dose its leads me to believe the active ingredients (sea kelp b vitamins) are whats doing the most for your plant.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 9, 2011)

One day while fishing I ran out of fishin' weights. My friend, and a helluva nice guy but somewhat of a doofus, had a bottle of Gravity in his tackle box. I wrapped my line around the bottle of Gravity, cast, and caught me the biggest catfish we've ever seen! That's why they call it Gravity, it's so heavy man. Folks say they've had branches break under their own weight after hangin' out with some of dat Gravity stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 10, 2011)

You know Unclue Ben you really are acting more and more like a complete clown. You have really lost virtually any credibility you may have ever had on this forum with anyone that has read any of these recent threads. Bravo my friend bravo ..... Good job sinking your own boat. Bricktop I can respect even if I dont agree with him, he atleast tries to be rational and logical. You just act like a troll in every thread .... you have lost complete site of what this forum is all about. I love to come in this forum to help and be helped. Feels good. You just spew negativity all around you uncontrollably.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 10, 2011)

cerberus said:


> this little firestorm you got going here is NOT about you looking out for the folks. You belittle people, you throw knowledge around like a weight, never offering up any of its usefulness and only clubbing what you believe is ignorance. I understand your so god damn aggro that you truly think youre offering help or good info to people here but youre not. think about how your communicating your message If "looking out for folks" is really what your all about, then you should want to NOT alienate these folks. But simply, you do and it looks intentional. You will refuse to offer help other than negatives and detractors, you refuse help when people ask you for it, and when your confronted with FACTS that diametrically oppose your statement you drop your statement, (instead of acknowledging the new or corrected info).. Worse! when you have good info (which is probably often!) you spout off what is right but not why its right, you say what should be done but not how it should be done, or why. No my man, you got major knowledge, I'm assuming from your credentials, but you communicate like an ass. If youre gonna tell me, ive said it all before years ago, then be good with that and stop altogether..
> 
> 
> p.s. they would laugh you out not because its wrong (which it is) but because they would be extending you the same civility you seem to extend others. and dismiss you as nothing but an idiot without trying to explain constructively why youre an idiot. Most hort pro's I know will laugh at stupid stuff and tell you why, because they want to help people grow.. Funny how MOST people WANT to HELP people..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 10, 2011)

*PRODUCT: HUMBOLDT COUNTY'S OWN GRAVITY FLOWER HARDENER 0- .1 - 0 *



cerberus said:


> http://agr.wa.gov/pestfert/fertilizers/FertDB/prodinfo.aspx?pname=5252


Thanks for confirming what I've been pointing out all along, that it's worthless, another cannabis scam. You pinheads keep getting sucked in and you keep on keeping on LOL! Fuckin' hilarious!

Analysis reflects a *whopping* .010% of P in the form of (what I speculated in the first place), phosphoric acid and of course heavy metals.  If you're gonna piss off your money on bottled water, save a few bucks and buy it at the grocery store or better yet, open up the tap at the sink.

Stupid is as stupid does boys.......


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 10, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> *PRODUCT: HUMBOLDT COUNTY'S OWN GRAVITY FLOWER HARDENER 0- .1 - 0 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor "OLD" Unclue Ben.... No one will listen while he throws his little tantrums on a pot forum ..... You are just sad now ... I suppose you rub two sticks together to make fire instead of wasting $ on gimmicks like matches or lighters ... lol


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 10, 2011)

For all of those who can look past the BS

Both of these products work VERY well. Dont listen to certain members "feelings and emotions" when they have ZERO experience with them.

I will post some side by sides of quite a few strains taken from the same mothers with and without bushmaster. Cant take pics of Gravity since it just makes the buds much harder and heavier. The pics you will atleast be able to see with your own eyes that these guys deliver on their promises. Snow Storm Ultra works great too FYI and is very cheap too. I might start a new thread just to get rid of all the static in here and people can see the results right away without having to listn tot he ranting of a crazy person


----------



## riddleme (Mar 10, 2011)

Uncle Bens arguement is valid even if his approach might seem harsh. I have smoked pot laced with formaldihide, pcp, heroin, insecticides and yes even paraquat. 2 of my patients have cancer and I would never use anything that I did not know the exact ingredients that make up the formula whether it works as stated or not would not change my mind. I have never used the stuff your talking about and never would. what I use works and I know what's in it and I'm growing for quality not quanity IMO an extra % of wieght is not worth risking a patients health, my 2 cents not looking for an arguement nor am I kissing UB's ass 

to add a tip in my experience if I have a plant that is going airie it helps to raise the lights


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 10, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Uncle Bens arguement is valid even if his approach might seem harsh. I have smoked pot laced with formaldihide, pcp, heroin, insecticides and yes even paraquat. 2 of my patients have cancer and I would never use anything that I did not know the exact ingredients that make up the formula whether it works as stated or not would not change my mind. I have never used the stuff your talking about and never would. what I use works and I know what's in it and I'm growing for quality not quanity IMO an extra % of wieght is not worth risking a patients health, my 2 cents not looking for an arguement nor am I kissing UB's ass
> 
> to add a tip in my experience if I have a plant that is going airie it helps to raise the lights


I hear what you are saying and that is easy to listen to. UB has gotten beyond harsh though and moved on to the realm of Charlie Sheen =)


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 10, 2011)

dlively11 said:


> I hear what you are saying and that is easy to listen to. UB has gotten beyond harsh though and moved on to the realm of Charlie Sheen =)


I'm "harsh" because you don't like my message.

So you think the non-partisan lab results conducted by the State of Washington Department of Agriculture is bullshit while the Humboldt money grabbers are legit?

In a nutshell, you're a fuckin' idiot.

UB


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 10, 2011)

Ya but the analysis says the active ingrediants are sea kelp and vitamin B 123. Which are additives, not base nutrients. The NPK of Raw liquified seeweed is 0.24-0-0.2. This doesnt have a high NPK but theres no questioning the power of sea kelp during harvest. Gravity is actually allowed to get away with 100 times more zinc content determined by the wa dept of Ag before they determine it "unhealthy". Meaning any notion of metal content bulikng flowers in Gravity is thrown out the window. 

(on a side note) @ dlively get off his back mane and stopping wasting yours/his time to make him look bad, It just makes you look like Dennis the Menace


----------



## cerberus (Mar 10, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> I'm "harsh" because you don't like my message.
> 
> So you think the non-partisan lab results conducted by the State of Washington Department of Agriculture is bullshit while the Humboldt money grabbers are legit?
> 
> ...


yeah, I'm not for gravity, and I posted that because it was mentioned that it couldn't be found.. check the site douche bag, they do that with almost every agg product on the market.. but keep pushing to prove your right..


"with 100 times more zinc content determined by the wa dept of Ag before they determine it "unhealthy". Meaning any notion of metal content bulikng flowers in Gravity is thrown out the window. "

my point exactly, this WA dept of agg has nothing to do with a pot grow company..


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 10, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> I'm "harsh" because you don't like my message.
> 
> So you think the non-partisan lab results conducted by the State of Washington Department of Agriculture is bullshit while the Humboldt money grabbers are legit?
> 
> ...


Nope I said you are quite a few steps beyond harsh as another poster mentioned. I simply said you have gone Charlie Sheen on this forum lol


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## collective gardener (Mar 11, 2011)

"Pinheads"..."Stupid is as stupid does"..."Fucking idiot"....UB just helping folks out.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 11, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> "Pinheads"..."Stupid is as stupid does"..."Fucking idiot"....UB just helping folks out.


LOL and that is just a few of the choice comments he has thrown out there in this thread alone. Gotta love a guy who makes his point by tossing out insults left and right.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn guys half this shit has nothing to do with bushmaster or gravity. If you like it, make your point if you don't, dont make comments. They are not helpful. talking shit about gravity or bushmaster is however. Nothing wrong with saying "fuck this product". stay on topic


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 11, 2011)

To touch on the heavy metal thing.
http://oda.state.or.us/dbs/heavy_metal/detail.lasso?-op=eq&product_id=10286

They don't have zinc listed.
Of the heavy metals listed, there is a whopping 1.39ppm of metals in the bottle. Then this is cut down by adding less than 1ml of it per gallon of clean water. At that concentration, you're using all of 0.000368ppm of metals. We're talking about 0.000000037% of the final solution being a heavy metal.

Considering what is contained in your tap water, or in that sushi you ate, or that sweet 1900's Balder cap... You are TRIPPING saying that the metals are what is adding weight to the plants. The amount of metal provided to the plants for uptake isn't even a millionth of a gram. Entertaining this thought is ridiculous.

Before going for the hardcore method of keeping plants shorter with Bushmaster I'm using sea kelp extract this time around. I'll probably give Bushmaster a shot in a grow or two depending on how well this works so I can compare both methods. You know, so I can be educated by experience rather than talking out of the wrong end.

I have run Gravity for the last few grows, stuff works exactly as advertised. For me, I get flowers stacking on flowers. I usually use it in my reservoir for 2 feedings at about 0.5ml/gallon or less. I drop my EC about 30% but I don't move the lights. Burning has happened before but has not happened in other grows. Depends more on the strain and pheno how it will react in my experience. Definitely invigorates and stimulates flowering forcing the plant to throw out tighter nugs.

I am also going to be using Snow Storm. For me, it is all about having top grade medical herb. The difference maker can be quantity of Cannabinoids on the plant. More resin, more high, less used. So if I can take my resin production up say 10% to 20% with a $10 bottle of stuff (given good reviews and everything else they make working as advertised) then I'm all for it. If not... then it is no sweat off my back and I can let other people know how the product works based on my experiences.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 11, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> To touch on the heavy metal thing.
> http://oda.state.or.us/dbs/heavy_metal/detail.lasso?-op=eq&product_id=10286
> 
> They don't have zinc listed.
> ...


 
I agree 100%

For Gravity in hydro you can use up to 2 ML per gal. I have been using 2 ML per gal for week 5,6 and 7. The directions used to state 1-2 ML for hydro then they changed it to 1/2 - 1 ML. I didnt get nearly as good of results with 1 ML per gal and went back to 2 ML. Last few harvest are back to the way they used to be. Try it at 1-2 ML and see for yourself. FYI I have PPMs at 1400 when I use it in week 5 and 1100 week 6 &7. Dont move lights at all. I also use it with 1 ML Snow Storm and full bloom boosters.


----------



## Back2Basics (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi. Did I get this right?

Bushmaster can help temporarily pause the growth spurt/stretch associated with the flip to flowering. At the same time it also helps promote bloom, there by shaving off time in flowering?

Gravity, for whatever is in the bottle, makes the actual nugs denser and heavier?

A lot of stuff out there is arguably snake oil?

Because by that argument, weed itself is snake oil correct? What I mean is, for someone seeking relief from glaucoma, getting the munchies from a burnt plant is pointless and therefor the weed is snakeoil. Or perhaps someone with insomnia was given a very high grade Sativa. Didn't help him sleep, no munchies, didn't help with pain...snake oil right?

My sister in law, educated woman, works for a cancer research center. When I asked her opinion of Phoenix Tears and Rick Simpson, she told me that weed made her puke in high school and has no place in "real" medicine. (I said she was my in-law, I didn't say I was fond of her.) "Snake oil" seems to be used when an appropriate adjective fails the speaker, or the speaker is unable to state that they have no knowledge, is unable to speak intelligently on the subject, or has just flat out not educated themselves on the topic on hand because it has yet to be profitable to them and/or their needs. Not only financially, but it would be a waste of their time to have to point out every single detail as to why they choose to classify it as "snake oil", when the other half of the debate is so clearly eager to press what little knowledge they have of the subject matter. Weed itself is snake oil? Fine. But I'm learning the difference between indica snake oil, sative snake oil, hybrid snake oil, ingesting snake oil, topical applications of snake oil... (which reminds me, there is a sliiiight difference between Hair Tonic and a Gin & Tonic. But "Tonics" are all snake oil, so it really wouldn't matter which you rubbed on your head and which one you ingested?)

Back on topic, if I'm searching for a way to stop stretch, and as an added benefit assist its flowering turn around, Bushmaster is for me?

And if I want to "plump" or "fill" my buds, I can leave them slightly wet (water weight), leave a bit more stem after trimming (wood weight), or use Gravity (internal weight)?


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 11, 2011)

Back2Basics said:


> Hi. Did I get this right?
> 
> Bushmaster can help temporarily pause the growth spurt/stretch associated with the flip to flowering. At the same time it also helps promote bloom, there by shaving off time in flowering?
> 
> ...


I kind of agree with that whole snake oil point. Its kinda like that kentucky fried weed episode in SP where most of us just jump through hoops to make us look injured so we could get our cards. I dont understand why its still criminalized but Obama's makin changes. And there is little to no righteous purpose and healing involved. But I thank God evryday theres a loophole that makes it difficult to tell patients from non patients so I dont get busted. 

And yes Gravity does bulk it up, And you cant smoke something thats wet, And ifyou left a big'ol stem in my bag I'd be pissed. Also I dont see how high metal content would even be a bad thing (even though we found out they are low levels)
I sell chelated Iron, Copper and zinc Micronutrient. Thats all it is metal. People actually buy more metal for their plants.


----------



## Back2Basics (Mar 11, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> And you cant smoke something thats wet,


I was hinting at that one or two days the dry was shorted, that one or two days that would have turned the test stem from a "yeah it breaks pretty clean for the most part" to, "fuck, sounds like a Vlassic" =)

Which brings about another thought... If this is my personal stash, and I really don't care about weight numbers, then I could not be faulted for not having an interest in Gravity?


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Why would a plant want denser buds? answer that and you answer everyone elses questions.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 11, 2011)

DaLeftHandMan said:


> Why would a plant want denser buds? answer that and you answer everyone elses questions.


Your plant might not but my customers would. not to be rude but that doesnt make sense to me. When you put all that time and energy into your plants you will always want more weight at harvest. unless your a fluffy bud connessiour i guess

and @back2basics 
You will not want ANY extra moisture when you put them in jars or your weed will turn brown and It'll taste like shit. Or you'll have to rearange them twice as often until their dry anyway. So why not get them as dry as they need to be to begin with? If you buy a hygrometer you can actually measure the humidity of your buds until there at the point you want them to be.


----------



## Back2Basics (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a small glimmer of hope that by talking out my confusion, someone will correct my thinking?

Why would a plant want denser buds?

1) grow environment was too hot? = airy, lanky buds
2) sativa dominant? = airy, lighter buds
3) poor lighting?
4) poor genetics?
5) poor medium?
6) because few and far in between are the ladies walking down the street that resemble Lucy Liu and Jessica Alba and few and far in between are the combination of plants/growers/money/and conditions that replicate HT center folds?
7) because it's my first grow, and like Flex bodybuilding magazine, all I need to know is that I can get this big if I just get my hands on some ________?


Crap, you asked "Why would _plants _want denser buds?" To that question, I don't know. To attract a mate?


----------



## Back2Basics (Mar 11, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> and @back2basics
> You will not want ANY extra moisture when you put them in jars or ....


*nodding

got it, don't short change myself, dry until the dry is done, cure until the cure is complete.

(do you hear that everyone who sold me weight with saggy, non snapping stems?! =P


back on topic, I missed it if someone already posted it, but if Gravity indeed makes buds denser, would that in theory affect dry/cure time into the range of abnormal?


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Back2Basics said:


> I have a small glimmer of hope that by talking out my confusion, someone will correct my thinking?
> 
> Why would a plant want denser buds?
> 
> ...


no, you had it right the first time lol

It was actually an honest question, as in, why would a plant benefit from having denser buds..biologically speaking? weve already figured out why they would want to have more trichs, and be beheaded at an early age..right? and those are all techniques weve learned to manipulate the plant into providing more of what WE want, because we make it feel like it wants those traits too.just my stoney line-of-thot here folks lol. maybe denser bud material will protect the seeds after pollination from bugs that would just destroy them, not spread them, like the animals and birds ect ect.. 

right now we know how to chemically force them to do as we want, but i wonder if theres a physical way or technique of trimming or LST training that could create that reaction in the plant naturally? hence my question...


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 11, 2011)

I need to get off my rear and post some good comparison shots of Bushmaster plants verse non bushmaster. I have omse good side by sides I could do right now of the same strain on the same tray.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 12, 2011)

dlively11 said:


> I need to get off my rear and post some good comparison shots of Bushmaster plants verse non bushmaster. I have omse good side by sides I could do right now of the same strain on the same tray.


 
Lively, 
I'll do the same. I just put a Sativa into bloom after letting it get too tall in veg. I'll be hitting it today with the Bushmaster 1/3 ml/gal to shut down the vertical growth during the time it would be stretching. And. I believe thats what happens. I use it in veg all the time. It simply stops growth for around 2 weeks. When used in bloom, I believe it does the same. By using when the plant is put into bloom, the vertical growth is stopped during the time when vertical growth would be very fast. However, the plant's biological clock keeps on ticking, so when the Bushmaster wears off, the plant is done with the heavy stretching period and just starts the real budding. Just a theory.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 12, 2011)

To put this to rest I finally got around to taking some pics to clear this topic up once and for all. Bushmaster works plain and simple. If you choose not to beleive your lying eyes so be it. I honestly havent used it for very long but the results were brutally clear. It virtually STOPS vertical growth as advertised. Some may want us to provide thousands of test subjects blah blah blah, but I think anyone with a brain cell atatched to their neck can see that it does in FACT work.

These plants are the same strain taken from the same mother plant. Switched 12/12 at the SAME exact height. Recieved the same nutes. Were in the same room. Same lighting. Couple are on the same tray even. I removed a couple of them from the tray for a few days while I ran the bushmaster in the system.

I used 1 ML per gallon with my nutes but back to 1000 PPM. Ran it for 4 days. Refilled res with fresh nutes and all plants went back on the same tray . Couple pics I had cut the plants down that were about a week further along so you can see me holding the plant. On those there was still a good 4-5 inches of stalk not shown so add a few more inches. I wrote down the height of the plants when I started BM. The first pic the plant stopped its stretch completely for atleast a week. It then only stretched another 4 inches total before it stopped on its own. Normally it would have doubled in size. Does the plant on the right yield more then the one on the left? Nope but now I can fit four plants in the same footprint which increases the yield dramatically and is how I choose to grow. I would have tossed this strain without Bushmaster. I have several other strains I did it on as well with the same results. 



If you need to stop vertical growth or slow it down this product works wonders and a little goes a very long way.

FYI if I could take a picture that proved density and weight I'd do it for this manfacturers Gravity as well. The difference is just as clear on that product as well. 

I did get a little leaf curl by the end of day 4. I beleive its because I had pretty strong nutes mixed in with it.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Mar 13, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Gawd, this hypocrite needs a bitch slappin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If I could +rep you more, bro, I would. I can't believe these guysin YOUR THREAD telling you to stop pissing on THEM!! WTF!! You need to earn respect before you get respect. UB has more than earned his on RIU, dilively, you keep talking about having respect on your thread and this is not your thread!!! HELLOO!!!!! Need to put down that pipe, bro. Or maybe its the bushmaster?

There are other ways to stop vertical growth, ie added blue spectrum during initial flower, lst, supercropping, etc, etc, without adding more crap. Try keeping the internodes tighter by keeping your lights lower during veg, the list goes on and on and on. UB is trying to keep it simple for the newbies, and everybody else for that matter, he always has). If you comment on another persons thread you should expect to get an answer, whether you like it or not, thats your problem, not UB's. He is entitled to his opinion, so are you. But it is HIS thread, not yours, so if you don't like the answers GO SOMEWHERE ELSE. I do like your last post, however, should have been your first post because there is your proof, right? right.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 13, 2011)

dlively11 said:


> To put this to rest I finally got around to taking some pics to clear this topic up once and for all.


Anecdotal evidence in cannabis forums, with or with out cherry picked photos, doesn't confirm or verify anything. I don't see any degree of internodes shortening, and that's how PGR's work. Of course, since the technical info is not made available by Humboldt, we really don't know if Bushmaster is a real PGR or not.

Any one can take a smaller plant and put it next to a larger plant and go "see, I told you it worked!" Nice try LOL 







No offense, but I don't see much in the way of bulk in those plants. In fact, compared to my plants using conventional store bought Walmart type foods, they look scraggly. If they are pure sativa (which they aren't) you have an excuse. If they are typical mutts, you do not. Perhaps you need to get back on the right track with a nickel's worth of Jack's Classic 10-30-20. Witness these plants which have retained their fan leaves, have short internodes with dense masses of bud development (even at the lower areas) and are ready for harvesting:






I'm going to "sell" Jack's Bloom food based on the only important issue to Master Gardeners, plant nutrition. 

The _Guaranteed_ Analysis is as follows:

* GUARANTEED ANALYSIS *

 Total Nitrogen (N)....................................... 10% 
5% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
5% Nitrate Nitrogen 
Available Phosphate (P2O5)........................ 30%
Soluble Potash (K2O)................................. 20%
Magnesium (Mg)......................................... 0.5% - 0.50% Water Soluble Magnesium (Mg) 
Boron (B)...................................................0.02%
Copper (Cu)............................................... 0.05% - 0.05% Chelated Copper (Cu) 
Iron (Fe).................................................... 0.10% - 0.10% Chelated Iron (Fe) 
Manganese (Mn)......................................... 0.05% - 0.05% Chelated Manganese (Mn) 
Molybdenum (Mo)...................................... 0.0009% 
Zinc (Zn)....................................................... 0.05% - 0.05% Chelated Zinc (Zn)

And jest to learn ya sumtin, here's the link that has the embedded link of "what the numbers mean" which includes a cursory statement regarding State Law regulation. http://www.jacksclassic.com/blossom_booster.html

This is a perfect bloom food for cannabis. The ratio of ammonical to nitrate N is well balanced for this phase of the plant, Fe and Mg is high to offset any of the micro lockouts that increased P usually induces.....and most of the trace elements are represented in the product. The higher amount of K helps bump the plant out of the vegetative stage into a strong flowering mode.

Needless to say, as with all bloom foods - if premature leaf yellowing or drop occurs during flowering, one should switch back to a more balanced food or even a high N food like a 30-10-10 until the correction is made. Most just sit there watching their plants suffer, lose all their valuable fan leaves wandering why....... mumbling some forum mantra like "well.....everyone is using it!"

Uncle Ben


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 13, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Lively,
> I'll do the same. I just put a Sativa into bloom after letting it get too tall in veg. I'll be hitting it today with the Bushmaster 1/3 ml/gal to shut down the vertical growth during the time it would be stretching.......Just a theory.


1/3 ml/gal eh? I mean...... 1/3 ml of sulfuric acid to a quart of water would have a neglegible affect on pH. That's 0.00676 of a teaspoon, wow! 1/3 of nothing is still nothing.

Yeah, "just a theory".

Who you trying to fool?


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 13, 2011)

I find the humor here.

We have one user, never used the stuff, but he claims to have intimate knowledge of the composition of the product. Anyone else who has used the product and seen the results of its use is, to this user, stupid or lying.

Then we have people with brains who use them. People who aren't afraid to spend $10. People who are willing to experiment if only for the benefit of the group at large. These people, who use the product and see the results first hand, are somehow supposed to believe the irate rantings of a self-promoting douchebag? C'mon.

Everyone knows what is going on. Keep living in your delusions UB. 
I did put this guy on ignore. Probably in the first month I was here. I do catch the quoted stuff though. It's always the same.

Never using or trying something, and then telling other people not to use it or try it, is detrimental to the community as a whole. You espouse ignorance. As in "ignore everything else" because somehow we are supposed to just trust you. Anyone can steal a picture of a nice big plant off the internet and say they grew it with Brand X nutrients. Just as you would not believe the person above who uses the product I don't believe a fucking thing you have to say. Your ignorance, the lack of first-hand knowledge, says more with no words than you will here in this thread.

99% of everyone that uses the stuff likes it, continues to use it, and reports it works as advertised. I don't care what your opinion is regarding what is on the label. They could say it was full of unicorn farts and fairy wing extracts. I don't really care. If it works as advertised, and it isn't poisonous, then what are you so upset about?

Tuck your tail between your legs and maybe stick to the subjects you have experience with. Until you can grow a pair and actually give a new product a chance in your garden then you don't deserve the respect you are after.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 13, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> I find the humor here.
> 
> We have one user, never used the stuff, but he claims to have intimate knowledge of the composition of the product. Anyone else who has used the product and seen the results of its use is, to this user, stupid or lying.
> 
> ...


Seriously? Are you mentioned in Jorges Bible? UB is. Have you been in several forums teaching folks how to grow for 15 years? UB has.
Do your threads here at RIU have a million hits? UB's do

Do you perhaps possibly think that if you had been reading noob post/questions for 15 years you develope a bit of an attitude about stuff being spread in forums?

I'm not knockin the product, I stated earlier in the thread it was nothing I would do. but not respecting UB for his contribution to the community is way off base IMO


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 13, 2011)

Careful riddleme. You get any more of UB's ass on your lips and you're liable to suffocate.
And the internet, in 1995/96... I'm sure UB did a ton of helping online "15 years ago." LMAO!!! Back on dial-up... Back before most people even had access much less knowledge of how to use it.

Can't you people say anything credible?


----------



## riddleme (Mar 13, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> Careful riddleme. You get any more of UB's ass on your lips and you're liable to suffocate.


If you only knew where I've been LOL


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 13, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> I find the humor here.
> 
> We have one user, never used the stuff, but he claims to have intimate knowledge of the composition of the product.


"User" Huh? I thought I never used it before. I'm confused. Wait, perhaps you think I used it half ass like the rest of your buds, kinda like taking half a toke?

My 2 previous posts kicked butt. 

We have one clown who is putting words into my mouth, spinning with half truths. I asked you and yours in this thread and others to verify what's in Bushmaster. Only answer I got was seaweed extract, which is NOT recognized in the field of horticulture as a PGR. I could be missing something, never know but like I said, "1/3 of nothing is nothing", like your posts.

If you can tell me exactly what it has in it that makes it so wonderful and the % of the active ingredient, and if I can verify your info, then you might have my interest and my respect. Until then, fuck off shit-fer-brains. 

UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 13, 2011)

Medina products are used in Texas big time, commercially, made locally. Medina Plus has seaweed extract which contains "cytokinin (natural growth hormones from seaweed extract)". Not a PGR but rather a growth hormone designed to enhance growth, not retard it.

* Increases blooming and leaf growth *

http://buckmoorefeed.com/Medina.aspx


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, Charlie Sheen AKA Uclue Ben sure is ranting today lol ......


You are not a user at all UB. You are just a hater and a troll on this forum. 99% of what comes out of your mouth lately you know nothing about and sound like a ranting lunatic. 

you contantly jump all over threads about products you have NEVER EVEN USED AND HAVE ZERO EXPERIENCE WITH !! Do you really have nothing better to do ? Get some experience and then make a comment, until then you are acting like some know it all newbie.

I didnt hand pick anything. I showed atleast 6 different plants all with the same results. Funny the ones with the Bushmater AKA "snake oil" ALL turned out short and bushy and the untreated ones were all tall and lanky. Same with every other strain I have run. Talk about hand picking, you find one close up shot of your bud and make some comparison shot to a picture I posted pulled way back to show the height. Simple diversion because I proved you wrong once again just like the leaf removal for SOG. Another topic you have ZERO experience with but claim to know all. You have this paranoid thought process that people are actually coming on a growing forum to lie rather then share knowledge. 99.9% of people wil read this and see the pics and know this is what they can except.They wont think I am trying to fool them somehow. What purpose does that serve? I could post hundreds of pics showing the same thing and you would still find a way to pick it apart just so you can be "right".


Please feel free to rant some more as I am sure you will. If you bothered to read what almost everyone has posted in here you would get a better idea of what this makes you look like. Sad to see what happens when our brains get old and decrepit.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 13, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> 1/3 ml/gal eh? I mean...... 1/3 ml of sulfuric acid to a quart of water would have a neglegible affect on pH. That's 0.00676 of a teaspoon, wow! 1/3 of nothing is still nothing.
> 
> Yeah, "just a theory".
> 
> Who you trying to fool?


I'm not quite sure why you're so upset over this. I use 1/3 ml/gal with the Bushmaster because that's all it's ever taken to obtain the desired results. I assure you UB, I'm not "trying to fool" anyone. I don't sell the stuff, I don't own stock in the company. It was my understanding that the title to the thread was "Bushmaster and Gravity Questions". I'm simply passing on my experience with Bushmaster. 

To anyone out there who is considering using Bushmaster, I can testify that the product works as advertised, and that you may want to start out with less than the recommended dose. After all, if you can achieve the desired results with less product, what's wrong with saving a little money, right?

Dlively, very nice photos of the two plants. My experience with the product has produced similar results.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 13, 2011)

Good research. Its cool seeing people go out of their way to share their findings. Its also cool to see people dedicated to no BS pro greenhouse operater style gardening. Good info on both sides.


----------



## clicker44 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dont know if this thread is still active but I have lots of experience with both products. Bush Master works well to halt vertical growth BUT it also affects the outcome of your crop. I have ran 6 cycles with Bush Master in a 4000 watt flowering room.

PROS:
Halts vertical growth
Helps hormone change into flower (when side by side comparison w flood tables w and w/o bush master the plants w bush master at week 2 of flower were much further progressing)
Can speed up your cycle

CONS:
Loss of crystalization - (Emerald Triangle recommends using Snow Storm in conjunction with the Bush Master in order to combat this problem)
Speed of maturation - (Last crop I used it on w tried and true genetics finished 12 days early without the crystal and resin that I typically get)

I dont have any pictures, but I wish I did to illustrate the differences of using and not using. My last crop was a side by side comparison and the side w/o Bushmaster finished like it was supposed to, frosty, resin filled and stinky while the other side did not. Both tables being fed same Advanced Nutrient regime in sealed Co2 environment.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 13, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> To anyone out there who is considering using Bushmaster, I can testify that the product works as advertised,..........


That's good enough fer me! Where can I get me some of that stuff?


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, it's easier for me to follow UB when he consistently backs up his statements with scientific research that is conducted by professionals, aka lots of university agriculture departments and etc. These are the same research papers that are available to everyone with a little bit of research and patience. These findings aren't always new findings either, they've been in use on farms and in nurseries all across America for generations. Also, he consistently calls people out to prove him wrong, back up your findings with real research and scientific evidence. And I'm sorry, but you can't do that with a damn camera. It doesn't work like that. J.R. Peters didn't spend millions and millions of dollars and man hours of research on his products by just taking pictures.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 13, 2011)

On a side note, the idea of putting something that is carcinogenic on my bud that I'm about to LIGHT ON FIRE AND INGEST INTO MY LUNGS is ridiculous. If I was interested in Bushmaster, which I'm not honestly, then I'd definitely do some more research first about those carcinogenic properties, lawl.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 13, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's good enough fer me! Where can I get me some of that stuff?


 
Love how you post a picture of your posterboy plant that has NOTHING to do with the topic at hand. Did you use bushmaster on it ? Nope... was it a comparison to some other pant you had? Nope.... Was just some typical bullshit post with a picture because it so clearly got under your skin that I proved you COMPLETLY Wrong. Very lame indeed Unclue Ben.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 13, 2011)

Ugh, so annoying. I just had to go back and read every post by UB again (a task I've done many times anyways) because I was /almost/ positive that he never once said that phosphoric acid would not stunt your plant. I was only almost positive though, so I checked again for sure because I don't like to give out misinformation.

Anyways, he did give several reasons why ya might not want to use it, which were all valid and backed up, except maybe a thing or two that were forum links, but whatev. But eff all that, lets just discard logic and reason and run off of our emotions because mean ole Uncle Ben hurt our feelings. 

I'ma go pump some iron with these two bottles of Gravity I picked up today. (lol, sorry I couldn't help it )


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 13, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Ugh, so annoying. I just had to go back and read every post by UB again (a task I've done many times anyways) because I was /almost/ positive that he never once said that phosphoric acid would not stunt your plant. I was only almost positive though, so I checked again for sure because I don't like to give out misinformation.
> 
> Anyways, he did give several reasons why ya might not want to use it, which were all valid and backed up, except maybe a thing or two that were forum links, but whatev. But eff all that, lets just discard logic and reason and run off of our emotions because mean ole Uncle Ben hurt our feelings.
> 
> I'ma go pump some iron with these two bottles of Gravity I picked up today. (lol, sorry I couldn't help it )


What the hell are you talking about? Science? Papers? We don't even really know what is in the product, so any science that has been presented cannot be directly linked to the product. There can be no correlation made, especially scholarly, by anyone other than Emerald Triangle. Since there is no obligation for them to share their recipe then we can do little more than hypothesize on the subject. 

Feelings?

Are you mad?

People are not basing their opinions on feelings, or bad science, they are basing them on EXPERIENCE.

Let me spell that out for you, real slow like, so you can understand it.
E
X
P
E
R
I
E
N
C
E

Without actually using the product and getting first hand information everything these non-users claim is moot based on their inexperience.

Focusing on the phosphorus content is a straw man argument as the elemental content of the products do not have to be accurate and are not considered to be the polarizing ingredients that make these products different from other ones. The elemental content is likely more of a "by-product" of the variety of items contained in the bottle.

So let me say this again. We don't actually know what is in the product. Do all the hypothesizing about what you think "should" happen when the product is used. At the end of the day it doesn't mean shit and doesn't change that the actual results match the advertised description. The people who use the product and have seen the results have the only opinions that matter. 

This is like taking advice from someone not to eat at a Thai food restaurant they have themselves never eaten at because they don't like Thai food to begin with. The don't know the chef, the menu, or the freshness of the ingredients. They have a personal opinion based on FEELINGS and should keep their fat mouths shut when it comes to things they don't know anything about. Someone else who has eaten there says "Oh, no way dude, the food there is really delicious." To which the person who has not eaten there still keeps talking. Like they are an expert on a topic they don't know a thing about.

Don't know what is in the product. Never seen the results first hand. Sounds like the right person to listen to??? WTF?!?!

If you are a scared person, too scared to try a product on a test plant, at the whopping cost of a few dollars, then I don't understand how you can validate your own voice here. Cowards.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry, was too tired to continue last night.


Alright, I concede to your example. I hate when people do that too and if I was coming off that way, then truly I am sorry. And you are right, you don't really know what is in that product, a point well made by UB early in the thread. And then later, a thread was linked saying that one of the ingredients has carcinogenic properties. Soooo......

This is like the Thai food guy saying the food is delicious, but only if you can get over the cockroaches running across your table.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 14, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Anyways, he did give several reasons why ya might not want to use it, which were all valid and backed up, except maybe a thing or two that were forum links, but whatev. But eff all that, lets just discard logic and reason and run off of our emotions because mean ole Uncle Ben hurt our feelings.


Yep, it's more feel-good theories. You really nailed the cannabis forum human condition. After posting to many a cannabis forum, it's easy to pick up on the extreme amount of human tendencies - the tendency to be popular, to go along with popular thought, to gang-bang those who hold views different than your own. Also, if you think there is tight knit brotherhood with stoners, think again. Cannabis forums are wraught with a lot of in fighting. It is what it is.



> I'ma go pump some iron with these two bottles of Gravity I picked up today. (lol, sorry I couldn't help it )


LOL. I prefer the 12 oz curls myself. Modelo comes to mind. 



Snow Crash said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Science? Papers? We don't even really know what is in the product,....


 Takes a fool to use product with unknown ingredients. Don't know about you, but I don't buy stuff that is or may very well be carcinogenic. There's a damn good reason why the EPA and state laws regulate plant products. It's for the safety of mammals, wildlife, fish and the overall environment.



> .... so any science that has been presented cannot be directly linked to the product.


I gave you science, at least what ifs. Let's take Gravity, it's nothing more than a VERY weak fertilizer containing nothing more than some P in the form of phosphoric acid, and a whole lotta hype and expense. IOW, you're buying water.



> Since there is no obligation for them to share their recipe then we can do little more than hypothesize on the subject.


 In lieu of all the unknowns, it takes a fool to still endorse a product? Whew! Let's see, "I'm gonna smoke this shit. Folks say they don't know what it contains but that doesn't matter. Everyone is doing it. 'They' say it works!."



> Focusing on the phosphorus content is a straw man argument as the elemental content of the products do not have to be accurate.....


Wrong. By state law, the guaranteed analysis MUST be stated on the label and is required to be accurate. You may not care, but there is such a thing as a Truth in Product agreement. If anyone can find me the proper regulatory authority, probably in California, I'm going to ask for an investigation into Humboldt products. Call it the Uncle Ben Crusade for Cannabis Products Truth. For starts, if it does contain paclo, it's against the law to not only sell it, but to buy it. As I said I have a State Pesticide applicators license and have to show it before buying Bonzi.



> The elemental content is likely more of a "by-product" of the variety of items contained in the bottle.


That's a feeling, not a fact. Touche'



> So let me say this again. We don't actually know what is in the product.






> The people who use the product and have seen the results have the only opinions that matter.


Ya think? I'm getting a ton of Rep comments from RIU Sheeple that think otherwise. 



> If you are a scared person, too scared to try a product on a test plant, at the whopping cost of a few dollars, then I don't understand how you can validate your own voice here. Cowards.


"Cowards", hah! Now the chest beating gets down to name calling. I posted some very nice plants which by default are my results. Why should I try anything else. What I use works! (sound familiar LOL) In fact, folks that are using these cannabis specific products are the very ones with crappy looking gardens....plants that look stressed.

No, smart is what I consider myself. I don't have to put my hand on a hot stove to know I'll get burned.

UB


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah Ben you are on aone man crusade alright.... Clearly the only people siding with you on this are your own group of sheep judging by their replies in this thread. 

I just dont get why you have such a bone to pick with not the manufacturers but the people that use products like this. You make it so damn personal. OCD comes to mind.

Crappy looking gardens ? LOL, Guess I need to get a new picture up of my "Crappy garden" using all these snake oils ..... Would love to see you try and post your own grow that looks any better or half as good for that matter. 

Talk about pot calling the kettle black. you are the one that jumps in this thread name calling left and right when unproked. 

FYI

"YOU really are a fvcking idiot". (Quoted From Unclue Ben) Get over yourself


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 14, 2011)

A question to those who have used Bushmaster. My current grow is all coco, and I noticed the label advises not to use it in pure coco settups. It _does_ say that we can use the foilar application method with coco. My question is, has anyone used the foilar method? What concentration did you use? How many applications, and at what freq? Did you find it as effective as the standard treatment.

Evertime I used Bush in the past it was in a Sunshine mix, and without any problems. This is my first all coco grow. To avoid any nastiness that seems to have overtaken this, otherwise, very informative thread, please just first hand experiences with the product.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 14, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> A question to those who have used Bushmaster. My current grow is all coco, and I noticed the label advises not to use it in pure coco settups. It _does_ say that we can use the foilar application method with coco. My question is, has anyone used the foilar method? What concentration did you use? How many applications, and at what freq? Did you find it as effective as the standard treatment.
> 
> Evertime I used Bush in the past it was in a Sunshine mix, and without any problems. This is my first all coco grow. To avoid any nastiness that seems to have overtaken this, otherwise, very informative thread, please just first hand experiences with the product.


 I used it several grows as foilar. Didnt work nearly as well. I think if you use it that way you need to use it often. I think they say to use it every 2-3 days which can be a hassle for some. I would write down the height of the plants you use it on with labels and monitor them to see what kind of results you are getting. I think it states on the bottle how to mix as foilar. I just used their recomended dose. I use Hydroton myself.


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 14, 2011)

This will provide you with some information on foliar feeding with Bushmaster.
http://www.bghydro.com/mmbgh/Others/Bush%20Master%20Instructions.pdf

It's a few years old, but it's the only information paper I've seen from them on the usage of their products.

If UB is bothering to reply to me I wouldn't know. Ignore is such a wonderful function.

Stay sticky my friends.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Lively and Snow. I'll go per instructions. Anyone have any idea why they don't want it in the coco?


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 14, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Thanks Lively and Snow. I'll go per instructions. Anyone have any idea why they don't want it in the coco?


 Not a clue. Why not send the MFG a shout? They'd know better than anyone else.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 15, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> This will provide you with some information on foliar feeding with Bushmaster.
> http://www.bghydro.com/mmbgh/Others/Bush%20Master%20Instructions.pdf
> 
> It's a few years old, but it's the only information paper I've seen from them on the usage of their products.


"BG Hydro", sheesh. Glad they don't have an agenda LOL.  http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/items.asp?Cc=NU

That's not an "information paper" in the truest sense of the word, it's a sales promotion from a vendor. Get real. You guys really are spinmeisters! Give me proof, fields tests,_* from a non-partisan, not-for-profit organization*_. Anyone ever heard of university studies? Of course not, because their test results would fly into your face. It's a credibility and trust issue.



> If UB is bothering to reply to me I wouldn't know. Ignore is such a wonderful function.


Doncha peek now, ya hear?

UB


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2011)

why are you all behaving this way? what am i to do with it all? i have a "job" here that you all are making very difficult. i'm willing to listen to suggestions.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 15, 2011)

well, it will be interesting to see whos side your on..


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 15, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> why are you all behaving this way? what am i to do with it all? i have a "job" here that you all are making very difficult. i'm willing to listen to suggestions.


Uncle Ben is the one who is really stirring the pot. Everyone else wants to either know about these products or to share their knowledge of them without having to listen to his constant BS. I'll be the first to admit I havent been nearly as composed as I'd like to be but this guy is just on the constant attack in every thread lately if he doesnt agree with it. I'd be happy to listen to what he has to say if it doesnt include insults , name calling and has some kind of facts or personal experience behind it. He is just full of emotions on something he doesnt even know anything about and it gets very old.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 15, 2011)

FYI, here are some pics of my "snake oil" plants at a whopping 35 days into bloom. Over 10 strains and 75-80 plants on this tray as well. Using Bushmaster the first week, Gravity starting week 5 and Snow Storn Ultra from week 2 to the end. First picture is a 9 week strain as well.

These pics below will give a better idea of my "mutt" grow. Strains include C99, Hindu Kush, White Widow, Cherry AK 47, Bananna Kush, Agent Orange, Grapefruit, Bubblegum, Purple Chemdawg, a couple Blue Dreams ,couple Super skunks and a few Jack the Rippers. Plus a couple more I cant remember off the top of my head. Like I said every single one gets Top shelf status at ANY club so say what you will about quality. These plants will all yield over a OZ dried and cut, do the math , its going to yield pretty well for an experimental round =)









.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 15, 2011)

dlively11 said:


> FYI, here are some pics of my "snake oil" plants at a whopping 35 days into bloom. Over 10 strains and 75-80 plants on this tray as well. Using Bushmaster the first week, Gravity starting week 5 and Snow Storn Ultra from week 2 to the end. First picture is a 9 week strain as well.
> 
> These pics below will give a better idea of my "mutt" grow. Strains include C99, Hindu Kush, White Widow, Cherry AK 47, Bananna Kush, Agent Orange, Grapefruit, Bubblegum, Purple Chemdawg, a couple Blue Dreams ,couple Super skunks and a few Jack the Rippers. Plus a couple more I cant remember off the top of my head. Like I said every single one gets Top shelf status at ANY club so say what you will about quality. These plants will all yield over a OZ dried and cut, do the math , its going to yield pretty well for an experimental round =)


For the sake of forum political correctness, allow me to restate my position. His plants do not reflect anything out of the ordinary. They look like normal cannabis mutts, that's just what cannabis does when it is given salts, water, and light. YOU don't trick your plants. Their growth is controlled internally by hormones and photosynthesis activity. Case in point, I know the enablers will not react to my points but I'll illustrate as I have so often nonetheless below. Since the member posted plants 35 days into flowering, I'll do likewise, some around that point, some around 50 days flowering, one near harvest. These plants were raised in nothing more than under your typical HID lighting using cheap off the shelf Walmart fertilizer, watered by hand using high pH tap water. Why the reiteration? Cause that's all you need to grow out a flowering _weed_. Indoor yields? My norm (and expectations) is 5-10 oz "top shelf" bud from each plant.
















UB


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Pretty pathetic for just another Cannabis rocket fuel. Perhaps a Humboldt lineman left out some of da Super Endzimes?
> 
> UB



you are about to be dealt with. when you are, please don't cry about it. thanks.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 15, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you are about to be dealt with. when you are, please don't cry about it. thanks.


You do what you have to do amigo.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> You do what you have to do amigo.


thanks for your permission.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 15, 2011)

what happened to my post? I said those buds looked good. modded? why? IM not a fan of cencorship
Edit:
Nevermind thiers two posts that have the same picture talking about the same topic. a little redundant but whatever.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> thanks for your permission.


You also have my permission to clean up the kid's potty mouth and that includes his childish rants in my threads. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get-166.html


At least I post facts as opposed to cheap shots.

Note - post above edited with new text and photos.

UB


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> You also have my permission to clean up the kid's potty mouth and that includes his childish rants in my threads. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get-166.html
> 
> 
> At least I post facts as opposed to cheap shots.
> ...




it's NOT a "weed". 



*Weed*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search 

This article is about plants specifically called weeds. For other uses, see Weed (disambiguation).
See also: Invasive species
*Contents*

[hide]


1 Distribution
2 Relation to humans
3 Examples
4 See also
5 References
6 External links
  
A dandelion is a common weed all over the world, especially in Europe, Asia and the Americas.


A *weed* in a general sense is a plant that is considered by the user of the term to be a nuisance, and normally applied to unwanted plants in human-controlled settings, especially farm fields and gardens, but also lawns, parks, woods, and other areas. More specifically, the term is often used to describe native or nonnative plants that grow and reproduce aggressively.[1] Generally, a weed is a plant in an undesired place.
In _Weeds of the West_,[2] the authors determined which plants to include in the book based on the following criterion, attributed to J.M. Torrell:
A plant that interferes with management objectives for a given area of land at a given point in time.​ Weeds may be unwanted for a number of reasons: they might be unsightly, or crowd out or restrict light to more desirable plants (especially crop plants) or use limited nutrients from the soil. They can harbor and spread plant pathogens that infect and degrade the quality of crop or horticultural plants. Some weeds are a nuisance because they have thorns or prickles, some have chemicals that cause skin irritation or are hazardous if eaten, or have parts that come off and attach to fur or clothes.
The term _weed_ in its general sense is a subjective one, without any classification value, since a "weed" is not a weed when growing where it belongs or is wanted. Indeed, a number of "weeds" have been used in gardens or other cultivated-plant settings. An example is the corncockle, _Agrostemma_, which was a common field weed exported from Europe along with wheat, but now sometimes grown as a garden plant.[3]
Professor Richard C. Lewontin of Harvard University defines weeds as plants that create environmental conditions in which they themselves cannot reproduce. He takes the example of pine trees that crowd out sunlight such that their own offspring cannot grow. Weeds continue to exist, because the environment is continually being disturbed to create open conditions for new generations, such as forest fires and human activity.[4]


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> why are you all behaving this way? what am i to do with it all? i have a "job" here that you all are making very difficult. i'm willing to listen to suggestions.


go to sleep.....thats what i would do.j/k


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> go to sleep.....thats what i would do.j/k



xBox.


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 16, 2011)

Less than 20% of the conversation on this page has anything to do with Gravity or Bushmaster.

Stop posturing. 

Fdd2blk. How you find the time to do all the things you do... I'll never get it. You are the man! 
Now let's get back to the topic at hand, if it pleases the crowd.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 16, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> Stop posturing.
> 
> Fdd2blk. How you find the time to do all the things you do... I'll never get it. You are the man!


If that's not "posturing", I don't know what is LOL. Throw in a little puckerin' up to da mod for good measure. 



The Hall Monitor said:


> Less than 20% of the conversation on this page has anything to do with Gravity or Bushmaster.


Uhhhhhh, I think we beat this dead horse enough, as we did in the last one and the one before that...... Hopefully it's been a learning experience for the noobs.

When it's all said and done, it all comes down to taking sides, herd mentality, and forum politics.

UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 16, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> ....... Case in point, I know the enablers will not react to my points but I'll illustrate as I have so often nonetheless below. Since the member posted plants 35 days into flowering, I'll do likewise, some around that point, some around 50 days flowering, one near harvest. These plants were raised in nothing more than under your typical HID lighting using cheap off the shelf Walmart fertilizer, watered by hand using high pH tap water. UB


As predicted, the first enabler has spoken. dloverly pounds his chest challenging me to post garden pix, I take the bait and do so, and watch mah predictions about forum politics come true, hah! Damn I'm good! 

Grow hard,
UB


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> As predicted, the first enabler has spoken. dloverly pounds his chest challenging me to post garden pix, I take the bait and do so, and watch mah predictions about forum politics come true, hah! Damn I'm good!
> 
> Grow hard,
> UB


you're just here for the drama, eh? 

you are naming names and pushing buttons. even after i have addressed it and asked you to stop. why should i not simply ban you? why can't you post respectfully?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you're just here for the drama, eh?
> 
> you are naming names and pushing buttons. even after i have addressed it and asked you to stop. why should i not simply ban you? why can't you post respectfully?


You've spoken, you taken sides. The other drama queens are OK but I'm not? If I have told any lies, or mis-spoke regarding other personalities as they play out their anti UB games, point it out. 

Also, if you wish to ban me, fine. Won't be the first time or the last I've been banned for speaking my peace. Just remember "my drama" also gets RIU a shitload of hits. I've recently had two requests to join two other new start up sites, one offering payment for my posts and giving me mod powers. One is Bubbleponics, the other tokengrow.com. 

Uncle Ben


----------



## PlantManBee (Mar 16, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> I've recently had two requests to join two other new start up sites, one offering payment for my posts and giving me mod powers. One is Bubbleponics, the other tokengrow.com.
> 
> Uncle Ben


i say go for it. i don't think FDD took sides, just wants you to play nice. you have tons of good info UB, but your delivery is a bit rough LOL.


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 16, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Doncha peek now, ya hear?


 Had to see just wtf was taking so many posts to say.



Snow Crash said:


> Stop posturing.





fdd2blk said:


> you're just here for the drama, eh?





Uncle Ben said:


> The other drama queens are OK but I'm not?
> 
> Also, if you wish to ban me, fine.
> 
> ...


UB. An admitted drama queen.
While attempting to group other people with himself, he defines himself insultingly as a drama queen and insists those in discussion with him are the same by association.

UB. Happy to be banned.

UB. Under the delusion people visit this site for his "drama."

UB. Advertising, name dropping, other sites for us to never visit.

Okay, okay... I know, I know. 

While some of you may think this is just a stirring of the hornets' nest I find it to be more kicking someone while they're down. Neither is admirable, the post of mine most hypocritical, but all in the vein attempt at humor.

I know that when I pieced it together I laughed good and hard.

Queen...


----------



## cerberus (Mar 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> xBox.


I'll whoop yo ass in MoH  (I probably already do, HA)


----------



## bdonson (Mar 16, 2011)

ya gotta laugh at the gangbang uncle ben comment


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> You've spoken, you taken sides. The other drama queens are OK but I'm not? If I have told any lies, or mis-spoke regarding other personalities as they play out their anti UB games, point it out.
> 
> Also, if you wish to ban me, fine. Won't be the first time or the last I've been banned for speaking my peace. Just remember "my drama" also gets RIU a shitload of hits. I've recently had two requests to join two other new start up sites, one offering payment for my posts and giving me mod powers. One is Bubbleponics, the other tokengrow.com.
> 
> Uncle Ben


i'll make it easy for you. bye.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2011)

PlantManBee said:


> i say go for it. i don't think FDD took sides, just wants you to play nice. you have tons of good info UB, but your delivery is a bit rough LOL.


i thought i POLITELY asked everyone to simply stop all the fighting. i honestly don't even know what the argument is. i am here due to reported posts. since he wanted to threaten us and his postings at this site, i simple banned him. we don't need that type of attitude here.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> xBox.


hell yea,shot'em in the face....u a zombie man?,
me my self,loves some groundwar.


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 16, 2011)

At the end of the day I think you made the right call here man. A tough call. But the right one.

Glad to be able to get things back on track. Sorry you had to get involved at all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> hell yea,shot'em in the face....u a zombie man?,
> me my self,loves some groundwar.



i'm a zombie chick with a dirty ass.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm a zombie chick with a dirty ass.


lol....


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow. That just blows my mind. Hey, lets let all the whiny kids run around the site posting bad information, but lets ban the one guy with a plethora of great knowledge simply because he hurt people's feelings with, in all intents and purposes, straight and direct to the point remarks. Don't worry, my last post in this thread and unsubscribed. G'luck with all yall's grows.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Wow. That just blows my mind. Hey, lets let all the whiny kids run around the site posting bad information, but lets ban the one guy with a plethora of great knowledge simply because he hurt people's feelings with, in all intents and purposes, straight and direct to the point remarks. Don't worry, my last post in this thread and unsubscribed. G'luck with all yall's grows.



if you can't post respectfully, we don't want you here. regardless of your knowledge. he basically asked to be banned. how could i not?

insulting people is against the TOU.


"the one guy ..."


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 17, 2011)

I took a step back on this whole thing and appreicate FDD for trying to put an end to this whole mess. I am the first one to admit I didnt act as well as I could have and I really dont like to argue. I just have a hard time when someone completely disrespects me and other members without good cause. I want to come on this forum to exchange knowledge with other growers not argue with them or be attacked by them with name calling. UB still tossed in more name calling after being warned several times. I dont get it. There is zero reason for the drama but it seems every forum for any topic has its share. People just dont treat people the same on the interenet as they would in real life. I think some people use it as a tool to vent their frustrations out on the world.

I for one sincerely apologize for adding any fuel to this fire. I just get bent out of shape when attacked like many of us were in this thread and several others by certain members. FDD and the entire comunity I am sorry if I came across badly and no I am not kissing up to the mod. Me and FDD have gone back and forth on a few occasions and I know I said more then I should have to him.  I have grown to like the guy however overall. Just took some getting used to. I dont think that will ever happen with UB unless he makes a serious effort to be nicer to people. Sounds like he has other places he would rather be anyway.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2011)

thank you kindly.

i _want_ to be nice to people, sometimes it's hard.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 17, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you kindly.
> 
> i _want_ to be nice to people, sometimes it's hard.


Thank you very much for making a tough call. We're all gonna get together and gather up some more viewers for this site. Aren't we, people?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 17, 2011)

WTF is going on around this place? I'm not going to rehash my educational positions, that's behind me now, but something weird is going here regarding forum politics and a direction that is dictated by a small group of members in this particular thread. Yesterday I was banned and today I'm not? I assume that the hundreds of people that appreciate my honest posts, my common sense approach, must have gone to RIU with a protest? Admin, recommend you watch the knee jerk reactions regarding senior members who make this site what it is. I've put alot into this place and I sure wouldn't want someone missing wit me pinned stickie ya know LOL. You know the one, the one approaching 250,000 views. 

Keep it real,
Uncle Ben


----------



## cerberus (Mar 17, 2011)

UB,
From my perspective, and I lurk all these sites and have since OG, you&#8217;re an outlier in the since of forum participants. You do have a lot of good info; I don't know anyone with any credibility that would say any different but this is a forum and it is 100% based on communication. If you can&#8217;t communicate properly HERE more than any other venue you&#8217;re bound to be in a failing position. You have being failing at communicating, more so in the last month than in years. I think a previous poster said it best, your delivery is rough, or better yet it&#8217;s abrasive, or even better for the last couple of ranting firestorms you seems to be in the middle of, toxic. Your delivery has been toxic.
Man, you know tons of great shit. Generally I agree with most of what you say but not how you say it. I don&#8217;t expect this shit to do anything more than spark a sly comment or a complete disregard and that&#8217;s cool but seriously man; I know you want to help people, you have posted tips for what almost a decade..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 17, 2011)

cerberus said:


> UB,
> From my perspective, and I lurk all these sites and have since OG, you&#8217;re an outlier in the since of forum participants. You do have a lot of good info; I don't know anyone with any credibility that would say any different but this is a forum and it is 100% based on communication. If you can&#8217;t communicate properly HERE more than any other venue you&#8217;re bound to be in a failing position. You have being failing at communicating, more so in the last month than in years. I think a previous poster said it best, your delivery is rough, or better yet it&#8217;s abrasive, or even better for the last couple of ranting firestorms you seems to be in the middle of, toxic. Your delivery has been toxic.
> Man, you know tons of great shit. Generally I agree with most of what you say but not how you say it. I don&#8217;t expect this shit to do anything more than spark a sly comment or a complete disregard and that&#8217;s cool but seriously man; I know you want to help people, you have posted tips for what almost a decade..


OK, I'll let you in on my shortcomings:

1. I'm not a patient man. Here, you take care of this guy, I tried. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/411703-yellowing-first-week-flower.html (I'll be watching),

2. I don't take fools lightly, nor do I take to people who are lazy, want a handout, or buy into popular thought,

3. I will not change to suit you nor will I allow anyone to define who I am, 

4. I dislike your brand of political correctness. It reminds me of our disgusting president and his corrupt party.

Recommend you put me on ignore so I don't ruin your day.

UB


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> *Recommend you put me on ignore so I don't ruin your day*.
> 
> UB


..........................


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 17, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> WTF is going on around this place? I'm not going to rehash my educational positions, that's behind me now, but something weird is going here regarding forum politics and a direction that is dictated by a small group of members in this particular thread. Yesterday I was banned and today I'm not? I assume that the hundreds of people that appreciate my honest posts, my common sense approach, must have gone to RIU with a protest? Admin, recommend you watch the knee jerk reactions regarding senior members who make this site what it is. I've put alot into this place and I sure wouldn't want someone missing wit me pinned stickie ya know LOL. You know the one, the one approaching 250,000 views.
> 
> Keep it real,
> Uncle Ben


Ben, For whatever reason you seemed to have dodged a bullet. Look at this for what it is...a good thing for you. You spend too much time posting here for anyone to believe that you don't enjoy being here. Rather than going right down the negative road again with RIU, why not take the high road? I, personally was glad that you were banned...so were many others. I seriously doubt that there was a "protest" against banning you. But, maybe this is a chance for everyone to experience an UB that can actually help people without the insults and name calling. Maybe, just maybe, try just not _actually_ calling people names. I think that there's a part of you that knows that name calling is wrong. Why not rise above it?

You're on the admin's radar, man. You know as well as everyone here that if you don't change a little...you will be banned. Whatever you may say, you don't want that. So. please...for the good of the threads, the folks, and yourself stop being so abrasive and toxic. Stop ruining every thread you comment on. Try just helping for a change. And, please, no more name calling.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> WTF is going on around this place? I'm not going to rehash my educational positions, that's behind me now, but something weird is going here regarding forum politics and a direction that is dictated by a small group of members in this particular thread. Yesterday I was banned and today I'm not? I assume that the hundreds of people that appreciate my honest posts, my common sense approach, must have gone to RIU with a protest? Admin, recommend you watch the knee jerk reactions regarding senior members who make this site what it is. I've put alot into this place and I sure wouldn't want someone missing wit me pinned stickie ya know LOL. You know the one, the one approaching 250,000 views.
> 
> Keep it real,
> Uncle Ben


you were banned, as you are again.

until someone explains it to ME, i'm just gonna keep banning you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> OK, I'll let you in on my shortcomings:
> 
> 1. I'm not a patient man. Here, you take care of this guy, I tried. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/411703-yellowing-first-week-flower.html (I'll be watching),
> 
> ...



we have RULES which you AGREED to when you joined this site. when you break them you get banned.


----------

